# Santa Cruz Juliana, whats your opinion ladies?



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

My girlfriend was on a mission today to get a FS bike and settled on the Juliana. On paper I think it looks awesome as a great intro FS bike. She's been riding my beater hardtail and is still a new rider but is way enthusiastic about getting into mountain biking! I encouraged her as it looks similar to the Superlight which I have drooled over ever since I started riding because it seems like a solid XC/Trail bike. I'd like some opinions to show her to reinforce what I think was a great decision on her part!

Here's the link to the build she picked. It's entry level but I think it's an appropriate spec for somebody who's just jumping in. Love to get some feedback!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

My GF liked it the best of all the 26" bikes she demoed at Outerbike last October (the Turner 5-Spot ran a close second). Haven't pulled the trigger on one just yet (she rides a GT 2.0 women specific hard tail 26er at present). 

At 5'5", she's also considering a 29er (some say that she is too short but we have a couple of friends in the 5'3" - 5'4" range that have no issues on the big wheels). She recently demoed a small Niner Air 9 hardtail and liked that as well, stating it rolled over obstacles with less effort though handled a bit differently (in a good way I think...).


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

Edub -

Your GF should follow her instincts - no matter what brand she ends up with, and no matter what people say, she is not too small for 29. One of our founders is actually 5"6" and I am just a bit shorter. We have had hundreds of people her height and shorter choose 29er bikes with great success. Our smallest frame, the size XS EMD 9, is actually designed for folks down to 5'0". I personally ride size small.

Cheers,
Carla


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

Juilina's are super lights but in different colors. Geometry is the same on the newer models, but the Juliana's sizes are XS-M and super light is S-L. 

My wife loves her's, its been a great bike so far.


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife just got her 2012 Juli about a week ago. It's her first FS bike and she LOVES it so far. We were orignally going to get the DXC build, but in the end decided to spend a little more and get the RXC build. Very happy we did since it truly is a great value to buy the better bike as a package vs. upgrading later. That's not to say the DXC build isn't spec'd good and if it fits your budget better there is nothing wrong with it. Hope this helps and feel free to reach out with any questions.


----------



## RachEden (May 9, 2011)

I've been on my Juliana for half a season so far without many complaints. As an entry level bike it's a great bike. Sturdy, light, fast, good components. It will take pretty much anything you can throw at it. 

I've been racing on it and will probably upgrade to something lighter at the end of the year or next season but as an all-around I highly recommend it.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Stripes said:


> If she's happy on it, then it's the right bike. There's a few people who ride them and love them.


She bought it blind off of Hucknroll.com. Really surprised me because she's not the type to make an impulsive buy on a recreational item. I think she has the stoke more than I realized :lol:! Anyways, we'll find out how happy she is on it this weekend when she rides it for the first time 



> Let her post here!  Congrats on her new ride.


Trust me, if she wanted to she would. I've floated the idea, got a lukewarm response :yawn:


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> She bought it blind off of .com. Really surprised me because she's not the type to make an impulsive buy on a recreational item. I think she has the stoke more than I realized :lol:! Anyways, we'll find out how happy she is on it this weekend when she rides it for the first time


I mail ordered my Superlight from Colorado Cyclist without ever taking a test ride, and loved it immediately. It is a quality bike. I'm sure your wife will be happy with her Juliana.

New bikes are always awesome


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

My g/f also has a Juli and absolutely loves it!!! Went from an Iron Horse to the SC and says she loves her bike after each ride!!!
she is 5'3" and rides an XS


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

RachEden said:


> As an entry level bike it's a great bike. Sturdy, light, fast, good components. It will take pretty much anything you can throw at it.
> 
> I've been racing on it and will probably upgrade to something lighter at the end of the year or next season but as an all-around I highly recommend it.


Yeah, my impression of it is that the frame is not a dedicated racer but not entry level either! Some people really like the simplicity and design of these Santa Cruz single pivots. They may not be flashy technology wise but they are elegant in their execution. I've read they ride really really well from educated sources, which is why I encouraged her to buy one. I may just get myself a Superlight to match it :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Clutchman83 said:


> Yeah, my impression of it is that the frame is not a dedicated racer but not entry level either! Some people really like the simplicity and design of these Santa Cruz single pivots. They may not be flashy technology wise but they are elegant in their execution. I've read they ride really really well from educated sources, which is why I encouraged her to buy one. I may just get myself a Superlight to match it :thumbsup:


Sorry, not a lady but my wife does not post

My wife and I are in the same situation as you. We have been to multiple LBS testing full suspension bikes for both she and I and really liked the way the SM juliana fits her. I liked it so muck that I'm considering a superlight 29 to match I will also say that after riding both, the Juliana R is worth every penny over the D.

Before we pull the trigger we may look into a small fezzari alta peak for her as it has some good features and a nice low standover.

Good luck and let us know how it works out!


----------



## 2WheelinChipmunk (Nov 3, 2009)

I started mtb 2 1/2 years ago and the Julianna was my first bike...I loved it! With the exception of big drops, there really wasn't anything this bike couldn't handle. As a single pivot, I think the pro pedal or lockout on the shock is a must for more efficient climbing but still an all around great bike. I had a lot of fun on this bike and would recommend it to anyone just starting out. 

With that said, I am still a firm believer on demoing as many bikes as you can. If the bike doesn't fit you right, your not going to enjoy riding it. I also think everyone should demo a 29er no matter what their height is. If they make a frame size that fits you, try it! My main bike is a 26" but I also ride a Niner One 9 SS and I'm 5'3. Its definitely easier to rollover rocks and roots with climbing. And thanks to Strava, I know I climb some of the more technical trails faster on it then my 26" bike.

Have fun and enjoy your new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## jmhills (Oct 31, 2005)

I was going to start a thread like this. I got my fiance into riding and she loves it. I ride TT and mountain and she is loving riding on the road and wants to start riding mountain with me. Im going to be building a new mountain bike and want to build her one as a wedding present (November). Its overall a good bike? SC makes good stuff and she is of a typical female build so I have been trying to find female specific frames but there isnt much choice out there. I want to make sure that it is a good enough bike to hook her on riding mountain. :thumbsup:


Im looking to use a lot of the parts from my Liquid that I dont ride anymore. I upgraded a bunch of stuff on it then started riding TT. Went back and the Liquid was too small. Whatre the thoughts about a Manitou Minute 3 w/ IT (~130mm fork) on it? SC says 100 to 120 and I know that it will slacken the angle out a little bit but would it make for a light front end bike (granted, she can crank it down on a climb)?

Its either a Juliana or Myka FSR (which would balance out the travel on the fork but Im not thinking that it is available as frame only).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

jmhills said:


> I was going to start a thread like this. I got my fiance into riding and she loves it. I ride TT and mountain and she is loving riding on the road and wants to start riding mountain with me. Im going to be building a new mountain bike and want to build her one as a wedding present (November). Its overall a good bike? SC makes good stuff and she is of a typical female build so I have been trying to find female specific frames but there isnt much choice out there. I want to make sure that it is a good enough bike to hook her on riding mountain. :thumbsup:
> 
> Im looking to use a lot of the parts from my Liquid that I dont ride anymore. I upgraded a bunch of stuff on it then started riding TT. Went back and the Liquid was too small. Whatre the thoughts about a Manitou Minute 3 w/ IT (~130mm fork) on it? SC says 100 to 120 and I know that it will slacken the angle out a little bit but would it make for a light front end bike (granted, she can crank it down on a climb)?
> 
> Its either a Juliana or Myka FSR (which would balance out the travel on the fork but Im not thinking that it is available as frame only).


Find a frame that you know will fit. I know you love the idea of building up a bike, but what if the frame is all wrong?


----------



## jmhills (Oct 31, 2005)

formica said:


> Find a frame that you know will fit. I know you love the idea of building up a bike, but what if the frame is all wrong?


Of course there will be some trying out. She knows that I will be building her up a frame. I am just trying to figure out if there are a lot of choices when it comes to womens specific stuff. Its looking like there isnt. I did some rough sizing and she could ride smalls or mediums of mens bikes, if the fit is good. Im just trying to gather my options here.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

jmhills said:


> Of course there will be some trying out. She knows that I will be building her up a frame. I am just trying to figure out if there are a lot of choices when it comes to womens specific stuff. Its looking like there isnt. I did some rough sizing and she could ride smalls or mediums of mens bikes, if the fit is good. Im just trying to gather my options here.


Just about all the major bike companies have a female specific version of their general trail bikes. We were seriously looking at the Trek Lush before she decided to pull the trigger on the Juliana. I think it would be fine with that fork. Manitou forks tend to have a shorter axle to crown height than most.


----------



## Got rocks? (May 20, 2008)

hi- i bought a slightly used "Julie" a few years ago & 5 years/seasons later, i'm still riding & enjoying it. Julie's been to Sedona, AZ, OR, and also Downieville and Northstar a few times and she's still rolling with the Tallboys. : p


----------



## caro5555 (May 27, 2012)

Ladies - A related question.... I'm also looking to buy a FS bike real soon. 

I am debating between the Specialized Safire Comp or the Giant Trance 1. Price for both are pretty close $2500 vs $2300. 

I have not considered the Juliana because I can't find one to test ride in town (I'll try again today). 

I've ridden both and both feel good/fit. I manage uphill climbs so that I can charge downhill. Looking for something to take me all mountain and let me jump and roll over anything that comes my way. I've demo'd and LOVE the Yeti ASR 5 but it's out of my price range. 

Any recommendations between the Safire vs Trance????


----------



## jski (Mar 15, 2009)

I too am looking at the Juliana. Anyone know of a place near NY/Nj to demo any Julianas?


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

jski said:


> I too am looking at the Juliana. Anyone know of a place near NY/Nj to demo any Julianas?


Try to track down the Santa Cruz demo tour. They are on the East Coast now. I don't know where they are headed next, but they were just here in VT last week.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

My local dealer rents Juliana models, you might look into that if you miss the tour.


----------



## jldmtn15 (Jul 5, 2010)

Question for everyone out there - would you consider the Juliana a "beginner" bike?


----------



## jski (Mar 15, 2009)

I had this same question. I currently ride a 2007 women's Specialized fsr xc. I demoed the SC Juliana, the Trek Lush, and the Specialized Safire last weekend and like the Juliana the best, however I believe it cost the least. I was sort of stuck on the fact that I wasn't really "upgrading", but I think I've reached the conclusion that my current bike was just a very poor fit for me, and my riding isn't going to get any better until I get a bike that fits me better. I endo A LOT on my current bike, and have trouble getting on and off of my bike. So, to answer your question although it is often spoke of as an "entry" level bike if its the bike that fits the best and makes you feel the most comfortable then you should get it. Sorry to be so long winded.


----------



## Indysteel (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you get good value with the Juliana. I poured over a lot of specs last year before buying a Juliana with an R XC build. A lot of comparably speced bikes from other manufacturers cost more if memory serves.


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Got fitted last week and that made a huge difference and now working on getting the shocks dialed in. Swapped out the maxxis for some tubeless continentals, and added some kona wah wahs. Still need to add a wider saddle and a few other things but overall, loving this bike!


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

A bit late to the party, but my wife (and 2 of her friends) have been riding Julianas for the last 3 years.
They all love the Juliana. I have been trying to buy a new bike for my wife, but she keeps saying she loves her bike so much that she is afraid of getting something else.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anybody on here know what the weight is of the illusive Juliana R in XS size???


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Using my bf's account,

Been mtn. biking for 4 years, starting off with a K-Mart bike to a Kinely and then last Oct. I demoed a 2011 SC Juliana, the Trek Lush, and the Specialized Safire. I chose SC Juliana because it is so light, easy to climb up mountains, and go over/off rocks easily. I go on long rides with technical rocky sections and small drops. 

Beginners should be a label for the human rider. This frame is basically a SC Superlight, which has been around for years. There are probably pretty good reasons SC continued it and made the Superlight into the female version. For me, it is a pretty fun frame to go up and down trails. The capability of this frame is limited to the rider. 

Perhaps taking a clinic or practice will make the Juliana into a non beginner bike.


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

ATXZJ said:


> Got fitted last week and that made a huge difference and now working on getting the shocks dialed in. Swapped out the maxxis for some tubeless continentals, and added some kona wah wahs. Still need to add a wider saddle and a few other things but overall, loving this bike!


Added a WTB Deva gel and that was a huge improvement over the volt.

...and we can post pics now...yeah!!


----------



## Indysteel (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty!! I have a 2011 Juliana. I wasn't quite sure I liked it and first, but now I love it. I hope you enjoy yours, too!


----------



## Katy (Aug 26, 2012)

Sport-level rider & long-time lurker chiming in here about my 10 year love/hate relationship with my Juliana. I am 5'3" less than 110#. The Juliana's front end is more than a little squirrelly on steep climbs and generally prone to unpredictable loss-of-control on descents that require extreme position changes through turns, and no amount of componentry tinkering has been able to fix this. 

We're at the end of the road, so to speak. I'm going to sell it and go custom. If you are very small with a light upper body, please try to find a test-ride before you buy. After 10 years, I've certainly gotten my money's worth out of this bike, but I've probably failed to advance as far as I could have, too.


----------

